# Looking for remote coding work



## Scarlile07 (Sep 15, 2009)

I have been a CPC for 12+ years with 26 years experience in the healthcare field.  I am looking to code from home and am experienced in physician coding, PT, OT, ST coding, as well, as outpatient ER and diagnostic coding. 

Any help pointing me in the right direction would be greatly appreciated.  

Thanks

Stacy


----------



## purvashu (Sep 24, 2009)

Hi Stacy 
  check out PHNS.com website.. They have remote coding jobs open time to time.. 

Good luck


----------



## Chocolatemama (Nov 11, 2009)

I just started work with this company that is looking for Remote Coder to work from home.

Kiwi-Tek is looking for remote coders.

INPT Coding
OutPT Coding
ED Coding 
Diagnostic/ Lab coding

http://www.kiwi-tek.com/careers.html

Bill Wagner
Chief Operating Officer
KIWI-TEk
Corporate Office 317-571-3440
Corporate Fax 317-571-3443
Local Office 785-841-8796
Mobile 785-760-1017
bwagner@kiwi-tek.com


----------

